# Transcendental Street Pirate Kratom Escapades



## beat_tramp

The notion of it being heroic to steel douschy bands' equipment for your more important indy-of-any-sort band is a great concept but in reality it can land you with problems especially jail or prison wich it did me last year.Ive been out for like 9 weeks and just started tramping again less than a month agNe main thing Ive been doing is tramping around the midsouth area via my friends car,freight trains,thumb,Greyhound and Megabus scoping out where the best places to buy Kratom- my herbal methadone.Ppl seem to pot up false adverts for supposed stores,etc. And then when you get their the dont exist and their numbers dont work.Kratom is of course banned in TN and Indiana but its legal and popular in .....Alabama and North Carolina! In AL you can often find it in every small town even to the degree of Kratom e-cigs and acouple summers ago a very small,hard to notice store out by the Walmart tramps familiar with the area probably know about sold spice potpourri quote unquote with the liquid seperate and keeping a step ahead of the law with it general and of course I HATE SPICE so what I liked about the wee little place is that the owner sold Kratom in really cool capsules for a FAIR price wich is rare.And he was a user of it himself selling only the best strands ..or should I say only from the best suppliers as one can fill up on Kratom til the puking occurs and never hit that level they need if its bunk Kratom.Oh yeah ,that was in Mobile,Alabama.But here recently after scrutinizing many areas in north MS,GA,southeastern MO,west AR,KY,SC and some of west NC Asheville has been the only place I have found where you can get up to an oz. for 20 bucks.And of course the Kava Kava bar is there too where you can indulge for a somewhat fair price in organic,plant benzos and opiates(kavakava and kratom).There you can get a hot cup'a kratom tea for five bucks wich was barely enough to make me "well" enough to go spange for the ounce wich came with a second for half off at the tobbacco store across the street....As soon as I arrived in Asheville for the first time in 6 years some kids dosed me with ALOT of LSD and as usual I knew during the peak that this time I had done it and was kicking the bucket while wondering into friendly Asheville-ppl traffic and realizing that Krishna is everything and that I had really invoked Him as I sensed the presence of the original Cool Teenager but then the psuedoChristian fear crept up when I to my companions distaste STOPPed chanting ( if only i had the current energy to detail this event of blatant public group tanscendental madness) and my reply to their questions of what the words I was chanting meant I explained that I was still trying to figure out if I had just summoned a demon or the actual Godhead.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Kratom? I figured spice at first then you said differently. If its at all related to spice theres no point. Fuck any attribute or relation to any and all of that stuff.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Tatanka said:


> Kratom? I figured spice at first then you said differently. If its at all related to spice theres no point. Fuck any attribute or relation to any and all of that stuff.


Kratom isn't spice. Its a type of herb. It may be in some spices but by no means is it spice. Its know to help with narcotic withdrawals. Its been known to be sold at "kava bars" which kava kava itself is just another herb. You could probably get kratom at a health food store. Shit you may be able to even get it on food stamps. I know you can get kava at health food stores.


----------



## beat_tramp

KRATOM ON FOOD STAMPS!?!? i just pissed myself!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Its hard to find good kratom in stores anymore regardless of price. There's one store in santa fe that consistently has good kratom but th source had been caught before loading up the kratom with other mystery chemicals which may be why it was so good. I don't know where im going with this


----------



## beat_tramp

Hmm no yeah thats good feedback.


----------



## beat_tramp

Where its legal I usually see it in the type of corner stores that used to sell idiot-weed(spice) and sadly yes bathsalts so yeah cornerstores,headshops and porn stores always sell it.Usually its WAY overpriced already capsulated but the best places to buy it are at smart herb stores where they sell bulk herbs even though they still overcharge.Buying it online is the way to go.And for those who are opiate addicts reading this: Kratom truly functions exactly like an herbal methadone or suboxone.I used it recreationally before it became maintenance.


----------



## beat_tramp

That is on a lower level so kratom would be the suboxone for suboxone,etc.


----------



## wokofshame

yeah i think its far cheaper and more reliable in quality online. the shit i still federally legal so why on earth buy it from some inbred buttheads behing a gas-station counter?
epic thread


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Just saw some in a pot shop in mechanicsburg Pennsylvania, tip for ya. it seemed expensive though. they had a wide selection


----------



## ThatKid

Man, Kratom has totally changed my life. If you like Kratom, Look for a Vivazen shot next time you're in Bama (I've never seen 'em in other states.) They're awful expensive (almost $7 if you ain't got the hookup) but all the different herbs in the mix really potentiate the Kratom. They'll fuck you up better than any powdered kratom I've found.


----------



## beat_tramp

Yeah I know those Vivazens are the shit but Ive recently become disillusioned with Kratom.It served its purpose for me but now I see that any such narcotics as Kratom do not compliment well the false-ego/ pain-body dissolution process I HALFT to complete...Theres something metaphysical with central nervous system stimulants/ euphoriants and Ive gotten to where I have to surrender to feelings- pain wich they artificially comfort one from.Those feelings are largely if not completely of the false ego and mine has become a raging,wounded beast that just needs to die.....So now Im all about some AYAHUASCA!!! And other anti-narcotic " entheogens".


----------



## beat_tramp

And right when I got the 35$ a qp hookup (on Kratom).


----------



## ThatKid

I'm all about some Ayahuasca, but I don't think it could replace Kratom for me. Kratom is a daily thing for me. Aya, not so much.


----------



## beat_tramp

I totally feel you andbut of course they are two totally different realms.Aya is more like something injested once in a while and results in the shedding of central nervous system stimulants and such things...Kratom was much needed for me out there in the egotherical realms of the everyday world where its all about lets either gratify eachothers senses or not be friends but now Im livin in an ashram where its more like cultivating an existence where those who hurt your feelings you eventually realize to be your best friends.Kratom for me was all about making my feelings feel good all the time,numbing the concience ,etc. And for so many of us that are addicts it can get to where you better not fucking disgratify my senses or there is going to be a fight of some sort.Needless to say living on the street begging for Kratom money resulted in moments of raging street punk maniacism for me.(What to speak of those places and times where you ware yourself out busking all day and nobody give two shits much less any spare change).Gettin too old now for all that.BUT THATS JUST ME.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

So this Kratom sold in head shops is like a hallucinogenic?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Or i mean psychedelic.


----------



## Rob Nothing

look for dmt-nexus.me. they know all about this shit, and they're all very respectable, responsible people. 

last summer I bought some vine / acrb and made a brew, with some of the season's leftover cash I'd kept. but it didn't work, I didn't drink enough mmoi. total bummer.


----------



## ThatKid

No, it's not a Psychedelic. It's an herb that acts as an Opiate, but isn't one.


----------



## beat_tramp

Kratom is one of the rare herbal highs that actualy works.Like red lobelia "lettuce opium" is supposed to feel like opium but it just simply doesnt but Kratom on the other hand (though not really smoked) really does feel like opiates/opioids.It really does work in the brain the same way or whatever.Its all natural (exept for instances where its been sprayed with ecstasy chemicals - mdma or mda I guess) andbut its basicly impossible to fatally o.d. on,etc....Its not psychadelic though can have some minor delerium-effects....Hey severin thanx for the dmt tip.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

One herb that I really liked was blue lotus of the nile. Somewhat of an opiate sort of effect when smoked.


----------

